
Bill Gates on the financial crisis - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.crunchgear.com/2008/10/13/bill-gates-on-the-financial-crisis/
======
zandorg
Slighly flimsy "article", no more than a pamphlet.

~~~
dmix
It... did have "crunch" in the URL. What were you expecting?

~~~
zandorg
I just didn't know about the use of the word 'crunch' in news feeds.

------
xiaoma
The real article:

[http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aeJt...](http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aeJtdzVvNYk4&refer=home)

